# madwifi-old won't emerge with kernel 2.6.19-*

## heedless

Hi,

The Wireless network card on my laptop won't work with madwifi-ng.

It used to work fine with madwifi-old, however, after upgrading to the latest kernel 2.6.19-r3 (from 2.6.18-r :Cool:  the package won't compile anymore.

At first it failed to find linux/config.h ... after fixing that problem, it continued failing with an "Assertion error" that says that it couldn't open for write /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-r3/astest[nn].[something]. i.e. the assertion specified an open-wr call error.

It looks like the ebuild is trying to gain write access to the linux kernel directory and gentoo's emerge sandbox asserted.

The driver does indeed compile  - I get a "Compiled successfully" but the next emerge step asserts. so it has to be an ebuild issue.

i would have loved to move to madwifi-ng (which compiles with no problems) except that my wireless card won't work with it... for some reason. (it does get detected, however it won't find my AP; i do compile wpa_supplicant each time i change madwifi versions).

Can anyone help?

----------

## PaulBredbury

If it's only a sandbox problem, then you can use:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge madwifi-old
```

----------

## Chris W

Are you runing wpa_supplicant with the madwifi or wext drivers?

----------

## 69719

Same problem and running drivers with madwifi

if i'm at home i will test it withound sandbox

----------

## gattu_marrudu

How did you solve the missing /linux/config.h problem? 

Thanks 

Stefano

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *gattu_marrudu wrote:*   

> How did you solve the missing /linux/config.h problem? 

 

Replace #include <linux/config.h> with #include <linux/autoconf.h>

I suspect there will be other changes to make, though. See the patch for rtl8187.

----------

## reydan

Instead I went to /usr/src/linux/include/linux and made a symlink from config.h to autoconf.h:

ln -s autoconf.h config.h

I then did 

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av madwifi-old

and it compiled successfully

----------

